# International 674



## t_chet2001 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello im new to this forum and don't even know if this is the correct area to post. But I live in the UK and am looking for some parts for an old International 674. I am in need of a new cab (as mine is full of rust and falling apart). I have been on search of a company that would make a brand spanking new one or a tractor breaker but having no luck. Was wondering if anyone would point me in the right direction?

Cheers

Tom


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Tom! Unfortunately, finding a used cab for your 674 would be very difficult if not unlikely for success. Sort of the arduous process of refurbishing your old cab, you may want to check with Curtis Cab. They make cabs for a number of tractor makes and models as well as many other pieces of equipment. Email or call them and ask them about a cab for your tractor. 

http://www.curtiscabs.com/default.aspx


----------

